# NISSAN ALTIMA CHROME STEEL LICENSE PLATE



## CarBeyondStore (May 23, 2014)

NISSAN ALTIMA CHROME STEEL LICENSE PLATE
Nissan Altima Chrome Steel License Plate by | License Plates | Car Beyond Store


This stylish license plate features the 3-D OEM Nissan Altima nameplate on chrome stainless steel plate. 
Stainless Steel plate is 12"x 6" in size. Chrome finish. 
It is great for everyday display! 
High quality brand new official licensed product.


----------

